# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Da se predstavim :) posvojili smo limača!

## ENI_MIA

Predivno je citati iskustva toliko hrabrih i odvaznih zena, supruga koji su se odlucili na posvojenje djeteta..prije nekoliko godina ne mogu reci da nisam razumijela ljude koji posvajaju ali ako mogu imati svoje biolosko-razmisljala sam , zasto bi posvojila..medjutim prst sudbine, je okrenuo pricu, i nakon 2 godine neuspjesnih pokusaja zaceca priorodnim putem ,suprug i ja odlucili smo krenuti put bolnice...nakon niza ginekoloskih i uroloskih pregleda za supruga, kod mene je ustanovljeno da je sve u redu, medjutim kod supruga je utvrdjena neplodnost...nepovratna koja se ne moze ljeciti...tako da i umjetna IVF oplodnja ne dolazi u obzir osim ako se primjeni u postupku oplodnje sperma donora..ali kod nas nazalost banka sperme ne postoji... tako nakon prolaznog prvog soka i razocaranja o tom saznanju,  previse je bilo bolno da bi se samo tako suocili s tim problemom... jer na pomisao i ptanje zasto bas nama se to moralo desiti..?..odmah bi potekle rijeke suza niz nasa lica..medjutim nakon nekoliko mjeseci utjehe, odlucili smo se krenuti u postupak posvojenja djeteta...dok smo pokusavali zaceti prirodnim putem jako sam puno citala postove na rodi, bila mi je prava savjetnica...tako i ovaj put.. ohrabrena Vasim sretnim pricama, neumornim borbama, da bi dobili krajnji cilj, a to je jedno malo prekrasno bice koje samo ceka da mu se pruzi sva ljubav i paznja ovog svijeta, koju mi toliko zelimo pruziti...iz svega recenoga, zelim reci jedno veliko HVALA svim zenama koje su tu na rodi marljivo djelile svoja zivotna iskustva i koja su svojim toplim rjecima punim nade, dale jednu veliku energiju, zraku sunca koja je trebala zasjati iznad naseg neba...  :D 
...puno informacija smo saznali, tako da sam vec danas kontaktirala najblizi centar..i sutra saljemo molbu... ako netko od Vas zeli neko iskustvo podjeliti sa mnom bilo bi mi veoma drago...i zeljela bi se ukljuciiti u slanje darova u djecje domove ili slicno...do slijedeceg tipkanja..lijep pozdrav sa kvarnera  :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Dobro na došla ENI_MIA!

Želim ti da i ti uskoro postaneš mama jednom malom biću kojemu treba jako puno ljubavi   :Heart:   Sretno!

----------


## otocanka

Dobro nam došla ENI_MIA!

Moja priča je na ovom forumu, pa se ne bih ponavljala, ali ako imaš bilo kakvih pitanja - piši  :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

ukratko da se malo javim...hvala Vam puno pliska i otocanka na dobrodošlici   :Smile: sigurno cemo tipkati...trenutno sam na poslu pa samo kratko provirim.. javim se jos... lijep pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Dobrodošla!

----------


## lola24

:D Dobro došla  :Love:

----------


## mareena

ENI_MIA, dobro došla!

 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobrodošla, pitaj što god te zanima! Ne trebaš biti tužna, posvojenje je posebna radost!

----------


## ENI_MIA

...danas sam saznala malo podrobnije informacije oko papirologije..treba puno potvrda od mene i supruga..ali sve to nije nikakv problem..evo zavrsavam s aposlom...procitala sam na netu kako su bobanovi posvojili jos dvoje djece, blizance, curicu i decka...prekrasno  :Smile:  oni su stvarno posebni... :D  :D 
imam pitanje,iako su obicno svi vec puno toga napisali o cijelom postupku posvojenja..ali recimo koliko vremena je trebalo nakon sta ste prosle prvu papirologiju i da ste poslali molbe u sve centre u hrvatskoj, da vas pozovu da imaju djete za Vas..znam da je to individualno..i kad su dosli kod Vas doma, sto su najvise gledali, da li su razgovarali i s ostalom rodbinom, roditelji itd ili? da li smeta mozda kucni ljubimac, pas ili macka?razgovor sa psihologom i psihotest..sto u biti traze, kako to izgleda? hvala vam na razumijevanju...   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Draga ENI_MIA,

koliko sam ja shvatila (a još nisam u postupku, nego se intenzivno educiram preko Roda i tečaja za potencijalne posvojitelje koji se organizirao u ZG-u), preporuka je da potencijalni posvojitelj sam naziva centre, i koliko sam popratila forum, većina ostvarenih posvojenja je bila da su posvojitelji nazivali, iako ima i sretnika koji dočekaju poziv. Za duljinu trajanja - isto jako varira, u biti i tu treba imati sreće. Ali bolje da se jave puno veći znalci od mene.

Želim ti puno sreće i maloga bebača ili bebačicu čim prije!

----------


## sandraks

eni-mia, evo ti jedan  :Love:  na početku...
i mi smo tek krenuli u posvajanje i baš evo, sutra u 9 imamo prvi razgovor u CZSS i nadam se, vrlo brzo i razgovor kod psihologa, pa njihov posjet našem domu i da onda možemo počet slat molbice!!!jupiii!!
na sva pitanja koja si postavila već postoje odgovori, malo samo pročešljaj po forumu....ja to svako malo napravim i uvijek naiđem na neko pitanje koje se sama nisam sjetila...
sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

To koliko je tko čekao je stvarno toliko različito da ne možeš ništa po tome prosuđivati - od par dana do godinu - dvije, neki i i više. To ovisi o sreći i o tome koliko se angažiraš. U mom slučaju, prvo dijete smo čekali 7 mjeseci otkad smo predali prvu molbu i ušli u postupak, odnosno pet dana otkad smo poslali molbe po Hrvatskoj. Drugo dijete čekamo već skoro dvije godine. 

Kad dođu k tebi doma, gledaju samo to da pristojno živiš. Moraju znati u kakve uvjete dolazi dijete, no ti uvjeti ne podrazumijevaju nikakvo bogatstvo. Pitaju te koga imaš od rodbine i što oni misle o posvojenju, ali s njima ne razgovaraju, samo s tobom i suprugom. Kućni ljubimac ne smeta, naprotiv, pogotovo ako je uredan i ako se vidi da se pazi na njegov red. Razgovori s psihologom su isto individualni, to ovisi o tome kakav je psiholog. Uglavnom se svodi na priču o vašoj motivaciji za posvojenje, vašim međusobnim odnosima i tome slično. Rješava se i psiho-test o kojem ćeš naći dosta podataka i na ovim stranicama.

----------


## LeeLoo

Dobrodošla!......,glede tvojih pitanja-samo ti pitaj.....neznam...nas su isto pitali što rodbina misli o posvajanju( najviše naši roditelji...)...pa na psiho testu npr. ostalo mi u sjećanju da  me psihologica pitala da šta ja mislim kakva ću biti mama ( u stilu stroga ili popustljiva..)-priznajem da kod tih razgovora ni sama nisam znala što reći,stalno sam mislila "hoću li reći ONO pravo"..i tako..ali je kasnije sve bilo Ok,to je bila samo početna napetost kod razgovora.....psihotest mi je bio ok al' sam se tako udubila u rješavanje da sam stigla samo polovicu pitanja riješiti-ravnih 21( al' su zato bili SVI točni he he  :Dancing Fever:  )..i što još?ma pitaj ti slobodno što te zanima....
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## adriana

Dobrodošla!

----------


## otocanka

> imam pitanje,iako su obicno svi vec puno toga napisali o cijelom postupku posvojenja..ali recimo koliko vremena je trebalo nakon sta ste prosle prvu papirologiju i da ste poslali molbe u sve centre u hrvatskoj, da vas pozovu da imaju djete za Vas..


Još uvijek se to nije dogodilo.




> i kad su dosli kod Vas doma, sto su najvise gledali,


Nisu nam došli doma. 



> da li su razgovarali i s ostalom rodbinom, roditelji itd ili?


Mislim da s roditeljima razgovaraju ako živite u istom kućanstvu. I nas su samo pitali šta naši roditelji misle o tome.




> da li smeta mozda kucni ljubimac, pas ili macka?


Mislim da postoje istraživanja o tome da kućni ljubimci pozitivno utječu na razvoj djece, te ne vidim razloga da ih se shvaća kao "smetnju". Mi imamo dvije mace koje žive s nama i nisu to komentirali. 




> razgovor sa psihologom i psihotest..sto u biti traze, kako to izgleda?


Psihologica nije razgovarala s nama, žurilo joj se. 
A u testovima nema pogrešnih odgovora i tu se opusti i odgovaraj iskreno. 

Malo su mi šturi odgovori, ali sam u žurbi   :Embarassed:  .

----------


## ENI_MIA

thanks na info...iskreno nismo mislili da je tako duga procedura oko posvojenja..puno administracije ali ako treba naravno nije tesko...bas me zanima sta ce reci na zivot u zivo danas,..i koji gosti ce biti...  :Smile:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Draga sugradjanko,
MM i ja smo prije mjesec dana poslali zamolbu za pokretanje postupka obrade za posvojenje u rijecki centar i jos cekamo poziv. Kao sto si rekla, RODA mi je dala puno informacija, ali sad me jako zanima kako ce to u praksi izgledati. 
Sada zurim pa ce poruka biti kratka, ali voljela bih da razmijenimo iskustva... bit ce nam lakse...
Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla ENI_MIA!   :Smile:   Ne znam ima li nešto novo o posvojenju što već na ovom pdf-u nije napisano, proroštaj još malo, naći ćeš sve odgovore. 
Znam da ste jako uzbuđeni i oko testiranja i oko zivkanja, i ja sam svojedobno htjela "savršenu pripremu" i provodila akciju NNNI...
Testiranje je zapravo jako ugodno iskustvo, a posjetom se uopće ne opterećuj (mislim da mi stan nikad više neće biti tako čist kao prilikom posjeta soc. radnice   :Grin:  , a ona ga je tek s vrata pogledala, zadržala se ravno 2 minute). 
Na vlastite pozive centrima se navikneš, kroz prvih par imaš knedlu u grlu, ne znaš što bi pitala, otfikare te s telefona za 5 sekundi i zvučiš sama sebi grozno, jadno i nemoćno. Poslije praksa učini svoje...naučiš slušati između redaka, napraviš križaljku Centara s datumima pozivanja, vodiš bilješke što ti je tko odgovorio (obrati pažnju na odgovore tipa "bit će nešto kroz 1-2-3 mjeseca" , to znači da imaju dijete koje je u postupku dobivanja papira, pa, ako je moguće, odi se takvima predstaviti uživo).

I vjeruj da ćete doći na red!   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Jutric svima i ugodan pocetak radnoga tjedna Vam želim...evo kratko da se javim..thanks svima na odgovorima..vrlo rado cu se posavjetovati sa  vama ...istina je..suprug i ja smo jako uzbuđeni i već razmišljamo kako će biti lijepo ako i kad nam dođe djetešce, ali naravno treba se još izboriti za svoje mjesto pod suncem...a to znači strpljen-spašen...žao nam je sada jedino da nismo vec ranije predali papire..ali dok se boriš na jednom frontu-umjetna oplodnja, nada umire posljednja...  :Love:  
ČOKOLADA hvala ti na savjetu..a reci mi da li ste posvojili na kraju jel proslo sve ok?   :Smile:  
Na kraju u petak nisam stigla pogledati Zivot u zivo...jel tko od Vas pogledao o čemu u pričali u svezi posvojenja..?jel ima kakvih zakonskih novosti možda? 
ANJA RIJEKA pozdrav! mozemo razmijeniti iskustva nema problema...bit će mi drago...
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

> ČOKOLADA hvala ti na savjetu..a reci mi da li ste posvojili na kraju jel proslo sve ok?   
> :


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10445
 :Smile:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

dobrodosla   :Smile:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...eto napokon smo prikupili svu potrebnu dokumentaciju i saljemo molbu u nas najblizi centar...zatim cemo u sve ostale..kao sto COKO preporucuje..hvala ti puno n a savjetu i topicu...lijepo je sve napisano tako da sam puno toga saznala i dobila sam odgovore na jos poneka pitanja koja su me mucila... thanks so much!!!   :Love:  ..iako ima jos jedno koje me malko muci...a tj. da li oni gledaju prihode da recimo pspba mora imati visoka primanja od recimo 6-7 tisuca kuna na gore ili prolazi i hrvatska prosjecna placa od cca 4 500 kn po osobi? eto mozda je to malo osobno pitanje, ali vjerojatno je da i to jako gledaju...thanks n a razumijevanju i odgovoru...   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ENI_MIA

..eto zaboravih, COKOLADA, cestitam na happy end-u  :D  :D  :D 
...SANDRAKS kako je prosao razgovor u CZSS?nadam se sve bilo ok...   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Prihodi nemaju veze (naše su plaće bile i ostale HR prosjek), bitno je da su nekakva stalna primanja. Sretan put tvojoj molbi!

----------


## Ivca

POzdrav,
 MOje cestitke, 
Ivca/ivek

----------


## sagres

Bok svima koliko vas ima ! Evo ja se javljam po prvi puta! Kao prvo htjela bih svima zahvaliti što ste nesebićno djelili svoja iskustva sa nama početnicima. Do sada sam samo čitala ,a od danas sam se odlučila i javiti.
Suprug i ja smo u postupku posvajanja već oko šest mjeseci , od toga nam je pola vremena popapala naša dična papirologija i administracija, sad smo prepušteni sami sebi i njihovoj volji . Moram priznati da se nakon svakog poziva nekom centru osječam sve jadnije i gluplje, pitam se što je samnom, koja sam ja tuka ,više ni razgovarati neznam na telefon. Svaki razgovor je tako kratak da ne može biti kraći --IMATE--NEMAMO--DOVIĐENJA. Još ne izgovorim što želim , oni odgovaraju NEGACIJOM!!! Znima me kako vi to proživljavate, što mi savjetujete kako da komuniciram sa tim LISCIMA? 
Pusa svima  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Da, i mene to muči, iako još nisam ni počela. Porastom broja poziva čini mi se da će po Centrima imat sve manje strpljenja za odgovarati na te pozive. Nadam se da će ti netko iskusan znati nešto pametno reći. Sretno!

----------


## pahuljičica

sagres, evo i mene sa svojim "iskustvima"...mi smo isto tek nedugo (mada se ćini ko vječnost) krenuli sa posvojenjem.... Iz nekih centara imam pozitivna iskustva, ljubazne osobe, voljne malo popričat, ali iz većine- kao i tebi- ni ne završim rećenicu a već čujem "nema"...ne mogu reći da me to živcira, ali.....Ono što meni jako smeta su muljanja....točnije;prošli tjedan papiri nisu bili pravno riješeni za djete, a već danas su odabrali par tj. našli mu roditelje....ili........dobim info da se negdje nešto događa;zovem;a oni me uvjeravaju da nema ni naznaka , a kamoli postupka.........To me ljuti  :Crying or Very sad:  .........i kako onda doći do djeteta ???????
Tebi kao i svim ostalima koji imaju sličnih problema držim fige da ćim prije dođu do svoje dječice.....

----------


## čokolada

Sagres, dobrodošla!   :Love:  

Nazivanje centara jest frustrirajuće i to jako...trebalo mi je dugo da oguglam i da se ne osjećam k'o idiot nakon svakog poziva.
Pokušavala sam uvijek zadržati mjerodavnu osobu (dakle, nekog iz tima za posvojenja) što dulje na telefonu   :Saint:  
- predstavljanjem (poslali smo molbu prije xx mjeseci, imamo xx godina, izrazili smo želju za djetetom do x godina)
- tražeći dodatne informacije (kad ste imali zadnje posvojenje, koliko godišnje, imate li neko dijete čiji je sudski postupak u tijeku, kako često vam je OK da vas nazovem)
- pokazivanjem razumijevanja za njihov posao (da li ste ekipirani, sigurno pokrivate puno područja, vjerujem da vam je teško...ne bi čovjek vjerovao koliko njih se orasploloži i raspriča, pa se može još svašta korisnog doznati)
- "obećanjem" da ću ih još puno puta nazvati jer vjerujem da će jedan poziv biti presudan (kao što je na koncu i bio)

Uvijek će biti i neljubaznih, čak i prilično neugodnih sugovornika...takvima bih rekla otprilike: vi znate da je pozivanje naša "obaveza", jedini izvor informacija koji imamo, a nije najsretnije rješenje za vas. Znam da vas smetam u poslu i neugodno mi je zbog toga, ali odlučila sam okrenuti svijet naopako da napravim sve što mogu da postanemo roditelji, očekujte moje pozive i dalje...itd. itd.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja nikad nisam oguglala na te pozive. To mi je još uvijek noćna mora. Stisnem zube i nazovem.

----------


## sagres

hvala ti čokolada što si se javila,tvoji savjeti su uvijek nekako u meni budili zračak nade da ćemo i mi jednom doći do našeg malog anđela. Znam da je teško i da smo zapravo prepušteni sami sebi, na koncu tko će nam pomoći  ako ne jedni drugima,a ti si meni jako pomogla svojim pozitivnim stavom, odvažnošću i nadom koja se ne gasi, savjetima zlata vrijednim.
Hvala ti na tome, sad odmah se bacam na pozive.
Javim vam kako je prošlo
 :Bye:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  sretno!

----------


## sagres

Evo društvo javljam se sa rezultatima današnjeg zivkanja centara.
  Bila sam odlučna i nisam se dala smesti, koristila sam se čokoladinom šemicom i stvarno je upalilo, kontaktirala sam oko 20 centara, sa nekima je razgovor bio jako ugodan i dug, ta imena sam si pribilježila i kad ću zvati te centre tražit ću baš njih.
  Imam jednu važnu informaciju, navodno je to najnovije što su dobili po svim centrima dopis o posvajanju djece iz Ukrajine.
  Pitala me SR da li bi imala nešto protiv da je dijete iz Ukrajine?  :?  :? 
  Iskreno sam joj odgovorila da je dijete dijete,da moram razgovarati sa MM,
ali da nevidim neki razlog zašto ne. Pogotovo ako je mogučnost za djete do godine dana. Curke što vi o tome mislite?

----------


## LeeLoo

> Evo društvo javljam se sa rezultatima današnjeg zivkanja centara.
>   Bila sam odlučna i nisam se dala smesti, koristila sam se čokoladinom šemicom i stvarno je upalilo, kontaktirala sam oko 20 centara, sa nekima je razgovor bio jako ugodan i dug, ta imena sam si pribilježila i kad ću zvati te centre tražit ću baš njih.
>   Imam jednu važnu informaciju, navodno je to najnovije što su dobili po svim centrima dopis* o posvajanju djece iz Ukrajine*.
>   Pitala me SR da li bi imala nešto protiv da je dijete iz Ukrajine?  :?  :? 
>   Iskreno sam joj odgovorila da je dijete dijete,da moram razgovarati sa MM,
> ali da nevidim neki razlog zašto ne. Pogotovo ako je mogučnost za djete do godine dana. Curke što vi o tome mislite?


..to mi je novo.javi ako još šta saznaš...-meni,iskreno,ne smeta... :D

----------


## ina33

A propos zivkanja, evo sam jutros i pitala za stav g. Srećka Szabu - on je rekao da imamo razumijevanja za reakcije i da se na njih pripremimo, ali da je to najbolji način. Dakle, go s nazivanjima, stisnit zube po potrebi - njegov je savjet da se centri nazivaju svaka 2,5 do 3 mjeseca, ne ranije.

----------


## ina33

I da, rekao nam je da je "prosjek" čekanja u Zagrebu oko 2-3 godine i da što je manje uvjeta to je šansa da će se čekati manja. Mi smo ga pitali je li OK za nas napisati da bismo dijete do pet godina (nama je 37) rekao je da je OK pa evo, možda to nekome pomogne.

----------


## pahuljičica

čokolada,   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
ina33 tebi i svim ostalim potencijalnim posvojiteljima...sretno.... i znajte da negdje, možda i ne tako daleko od vas postoji jedno malo biće koje čeka i treba upravo vas....

----------


## ENI_MIA

Drage članice rode evo i mene nakon skoro 4 mjeseca odsutnosti...Redovito sam dolazila na rodu i čitala Vaše postove i iskustva ali nisam nista pisala jer nije bilo posebnih novosti... U međuvremenu, MM i ja smo skupili sve papire što su nas iz našeg centra tražili i dobili smo poziv da drugi tjedan dodjemo na razgovor. Jako su spori, budući da je prošlo više od mjesec dana da smo poslali sve papire jer po njima sa molbom za obradu bolje je da se sve odmah pošalje, razne potvrde, dokumenti itd. 
MOlbe u ostale centre sam prekjucer poslala, jer smatram da pre dugo cekamo za obradu, pa sam odlučila ipak poslati, pa što bude... A što se tiče same obrade da li su Vas zvali na tel. da dodjete na razgovor za početak obrade ili ste dobili službeni pismeni poziv da se javite u centar "radi postupka posvojenja"? Lijep pozdrav   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

> A što se tiče same obrade da li su Vas zvali na tel. da dodjete na razgovor za početak obrade ili ste dobili službeni pismeni poziv da se javite u centar "radi postupka posvojenja"?


Mi smo dobili službeni poziv (preporučeno). Prije toga sam ih zvala i interesirala se o postupku.. zamolila ih da nas čim prije uzmu u obradu..

----------


## ENI_MIA

Thanks na odgovoru sanja74  :Smile: 
I ja sam zvala dosta često,ali bojala sam se da ne budem predosadna, ali svaki put ( recimo svaka dva tjedna  sam zvala od kad smo poslali zahtjev za obradu i popratne dokumente ) su  mi rekli da moraju naći vremena ali da će sigurno kroz najviše 2 mjeseca sve biti obrađeno...uglavnom cura koja radi na posvojenjima nikad ne zna ništa, i kaže da se pita ravnateljicu direktno, a kad se nju traži, nje nikada nema jer je na službenom putu, tj odsutna je na nekoliko dana..pa u konačnici prođe tjedan..mozda je puka slučajnost da se to tako oteglo...vidjet ćemo, u nadi je spas..i ponajviše strpljen, spašen..kako se ono kaže   :Love:  
zato me i zanima da li i dr centri u hrv po vašim iskustvima isto malo otegnu tj da li je to takva procedura i inače ili su recimo brži od našeg centra i rješavaju predmet bez previše odugovlačenja itd...uglavnom idući tjedan u srijedu idemo  na dugo očekivani razgovor...pa nastavak slijedi naravno   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

I mi smo dobili službeni poziv i prilično dugo smo na njega čekali, to je naprosto tako. Za centre izvan Zagreba mislim da bi to trebalo trajati kraće, jer nemaju toliko predmeta.

----------


## otocanka

I mi smo dobili službeni pismeni poziv.
A što se vanjskih centara tiče, ovisi kako koji   :Rolling Eyes:  .
Sjećam se da je naša Snješka čekala završetak obrade par mjeseci. Ali, da te to ne obeshrabri, to je najduže čekanje za koje sam ja čula. 

Nama je od prvog odlaska u centar do dobivanja potvrde prošlo nešto više od 5  mjeseci, ali naša teta je općepoznati specijalac   :Grin:  . Nakon šta smo dobili poziv za prvi razgovor sve je išlo ko po špagici i potvrdu smo dobili kroz nekih mjesec dana.

----------


## Gost

Želim Vam da što prije postanete roditelji jednom malom anđelu   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Od slanja molbe do poziva za obradu prošlo je  2 mjeseca. Morala sam ih "podsjetiti" na nas, jer  kad sam ih zvala nakon mjesec i pol doimali su se zatečeno..."što vas još nismo obradili?"   :Smile:  . Bili si ljubazni , pa su nam i korigirali termin u vrijeme kad je nama pasalo.
Njihova je obaveza poslati službeni poziv preporučeno.

----------


## ENI_MIA

Hy cure evo i mene.... Kao sto sam vec napisala MM i ja danas smo imali zakazani prvi razgovor u nasem centru. Na opce iznenadjenje odmah smo dosli kod psihologice jer ravnateljice nije bilo. Moram priznati da smo se ugodno iznenadili jer je psihologica bila sasvim ok i ljubazna...Malo smo si popricali listajuci nas zahtjev koji kaze da je dosta detaljan ali da je bolje tako, zatim smo presli MM i ja na rjesavanje testova. Ostavila nas je same u njenom oficce-u. DOsta smo brzo bili gotovi  tako da smo si jos malo popricali o svermu sto nas zanima, s tim da je rekla da ovaj nas zahtjev sto smo i njima poslali da mozemo slobodno vec slati u vece centre u Hrv. a da za obradu nama jos preostaje da nam ona i ravnateljica dodju doma da vidimo gdje i kako zivimo i da  ce nam tada obznaniti rezultate testa i da bi to tada bilo to...uglavnom cirka 2 i pol sata smo bili kod  nje.. MM i ja smo zadovoljni jer je prosao i taj prvi sluzbeni korak i sada samo treba strpljenjem i upornoscu krenuti dalje u nove pobjede...  :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Bokic...danas  sam poslala  prvih 40 koverti u vece i nesto manje centre...po Vasem iskustvu nakon koliko vremena bi trebalo poceti nazivati centre?odmah ili nakon par tjedana da ne ispadne pre napadno?...ful sam nekako uzbudjena oko svega :D , iako je tek pocetak...  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Ja sam pričekala par tjedana, iako to nema nikakve veze...svrha zvanja je ionako u tome da netko primijeti da često zoveš, da budeš pravodobno informirana o djeci koja su u postupku "dobivanja papira" (ako dotični centar daje takve informacije), odnosno da imaš sreće pa nazoveš baš onda kad oni čeprkaju po molbama tražeći podobne usvojitelje.
Sretan put tvojim molbama!   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Slažem se s Čoksom, nije previše bitno kad počneš zvati. Meni u niti jednom razgovoru nisu pitali kada smo poslali molbe, ili kada smo dobili potvrdu. 

Sretno!!!   :Love:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Evo da i ja javim da smo i mi konacno prosli testiranja, i u petak nam dolaze u kucni ogled. Oduzilo se se sve skupa, ali eto konacno je gotovo... i bilo je sasvim ugodno.
Jedino sto sam ja sada trudna, i to mozda sa blizancima (7tjedana)...  :D Nismo o tome nista govorili u Centru jer je to tek pocetak i jos ne mozemo znati kako ce se stvari odvijati... Razmisljali smo ako bude jedno, da drugo pokusamo usvojiti, a ako bude dvoje... sad ne mozemo o tome donositi odluke... Eto, sretni smo sto je obrada gotova, a vidjet cemo sto ce nam buducnost donijeti...
Pozdrav svima   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Pozdrav! Thanks na odgovorima. AnjaRijeka pa to je predivna vijest  :D  čestitam na trudnoci i iskreno se nadam da ce biti sve u redu sa bebicama   :Love:  da li ste bili na postupku umjetne ili? ako jesi u Rijeci ili Zgb? Mi smo bili u Ri, ali nismo bas bili zadovoljni sa odnosom doktor-pacijent pa smo se odlucili na zgb...ali kad smo doznali da MM ne moze imati djecu i da se ne moze nista uciniti a banke sperme u hrv nema, odustali smo, i krenuli u postupak posvojenja..iako ako se zakon za banku sperme u hrv regulira, sigurna sam da cu pokusati...  :Heart:  
inace sto se molbi tice,  vec sam danas dobila 3 odgovora  :?  preporuceno..kada brze su odgovorili ne znam....( malo su blizi centri nasem mjestu stanovanja ) uglavnom javljuju da ce nas uvrstiti na listu potencijalnih usvajatelja ali da za sada nemaju djeteta, ali iz jednog smo dobili da imaju curicu 98 godiste ali sa down sindromom, i da ako nismo zainteresirani da ce nas isto uvrstiti na listu potencijalih posvojitelja  :?  pa sta se i pismeno može predložiti dijete? MM i ja nismo u zahtjevu napisali da zelimo zdravo dijete vec dijete od 0 do 2,5 godine..ili 3,5...ali nismo tocno naveli riječ "zdravo"...da li ste Vi imali takvih iskustva, mozda? ...po Vama znači mogu već početi nazivati centre...  :Saint:

----------


## otocanka

> ... ali iz jednog smo dobili da imaju curicu 98 godiste ali sa down sindromom, i da ako nismo zainteresirani da ce nas isto uvrstiti na listu potencijalih posvojitelja  :?  pa sta se i pismeno može predložiti dijete? MM i ja nismo u zahtjevu napisali da zelimo zdravo dijete vec dijete od 0 do 2,5 godine..ili 3,5...ali nismo tocno naveli riječ "zdravo"...da li ste Vi imali takvih iskustva, mozda? ...


Da, ima i takvih odgovora. Mislim da je to sistem APP  :Grin:  .  

Mi smo napisali da bismo željeli posvojiti dijete do 3 godine starosti, a ako ima starijeg brata ili sestru da bismo posvojili oboje. I da nismo u mogućnosti posvojiti dijete s posebnim potrebama (tada još nisam znala koje vrste bolesti se vode kao "posebne potrebe" - mislila sam na teži oblik Downovog sindroma, nepokretnost i sl. - neku vrstu bolesti koja bi značila da jedan od nas mora dati otkaz na poslu i biti s djetetom 24/7) . 

Uglavnom, jedan od prvih odgovora koje smo dobili (a i većina ostalih posvojitelja koji su u to vrijeme slali molbe) je bila i obavijest da dva brata imaju rješene papire za posvojenje.  12. i 16. godina, stariji brat je imao teži oblik mentalne retardacije (ne sjećam se više svih tih kratica i stručnih izraza koje su napisali), a mlađi je imao neki blaži oblik.

Raspitala sam se, i saznala da je to uobičajeno, i da ne moramo odgovarati na to pismo. 

A što se tiče ovoga što nisi napisala da želite zdravo dijete, mislim da to nema velikog utjecaja u centrima. Nisam stekla dojam da se pretjerano vode onime što piše u molbi (moje iskustvo). 

Moraš biti svjesna činjenice da je vrlo rijetko da se potpuno zdravo dijete  smješta u Dom. U većini slučajeva je u pitanju zanemarivanje djece i to ostavlja posljedice na djeci (u raznim oblicima).

Meni su za moje limače rekli da su dijagnoze toliko loše da ih vjerojatno neće dati na posvojenje. 
A povjesti bolesti i otpusnih pisama imaju više nego obje naše obitelji zajedno   :Sad:   .
Međutim, mi to rješavamo, jednu po jednu, i najljepša pjesma za naše uši je kad doc, kod kojeg smo obavili pregled, kaže:"Slijedeći puta se vidimo  kad ćeš me doći pozvati u svoje svatove."  :D

Sad sam odužila i otišla u neke druge vode  :Rolling Eyes:  , ali poanta je - zovi, nemoj dozvoliti da te obeshrabre razno-razne dijagnoze  (zapiši, googlaj, savjetuj se sa svojim liječnikom, ... ), a ja ti želim puno sreće i da što prije upoznate svoje zlato   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka,   :Heart:  , ljubi dječicu.

ENI MIA, Otočanka ti je sve rekla. Neki centri napišu da imaju stariju/bolesnu djecu, jer se nadaju da će se možda netko zainteresirati, ali to posvojitelje ne obavezuje ni na koji način.

----------


## ina33

Otočanka, samo jedan veliki zagrljaj vama četvero od nas dvoje!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Otočanka hvala ti na informaciji... pusa velika dječici   :Kiss:  
Buduci da sam imala dosta guzve na poslu, zvala sam tek dva veca centra, ri i zgb... u ri mi žena govori da je zvala nas matični centar ( živimo blizu ri ali ne spadamo pod ri ) sto se tice obrade koja nije jos gotova, i da za sada nemaju djete koje ima spremne papire (iako kad je to govorila malo je zamuckivala, ne znam da li uzeti to u obzir ili je cisto tako ispalo,tj mozda imaju nesto sto se priprema ali nije htjela reci...mozda imam bujnu mastu    :Saint:   ali da kod njih funkcionira tako da oni koji duze cekaju imaju prednost, i da imaju listu, ali ipak da i to ne znaci da se ne moze imati srece pa da se izabere bas nas...uglavnom cujemo se kroz neko dogledno vrijeme..u zgb sam pricala sa sreckom szabom..rekao da je zaprimio nasu molbu i da je taj isti dan zvao nas maticni centar da mu pošalju obradu cim bude gotova...to je vjerojatno takav postupak..kad sam ga pitala da li imaju dijete koje ima mozda papire u rješavanju, nije mi nista odg. konkretno vec samo da u 2006. je zaprimljeno 183 zahtjeva a ostvareno je 14 posvojenja...impozantna brojka u lošem smislu...koma..uglavnom, budite uporna, nemojte odustati, zovite mene kad god zelite, zovite manje centre svaka 2mjeseca pa Vam se mozda ipak posreci...uglavnom ufff dodje čovjeku da odustane jer mi se cini da je to kao lutrija, dobitak na lotu...ne moguce ostvariti...tako da sutra nastavljam nazivati i dr centre sa liste prvih 40 centara, a zatim saljem i preostalih 40 koverti...toliko za sada... :/

----------


## ENI_MIA

evo me....uhh koji dan danas...zvala sam oko desetak manjih i vecih centara...ima ljubaznih i neljubaznih teta...cure, *coko* da li kad ste zvale ste inzistirale da kazete puno ime i prezime ili ako Vas teta nista ne pita tko ste tada nista?negdje su me odmah otpilile-vidi se da im je to vec nekakva rutina a neke su bile ok...u jednom su me centru pitale ..._da koliko staro dijete zelim a ja rekoh da sam napisala od 0-3.5 godine a_ [i]*ona mi kaze ...a joj to je ne moguce dobiti, tako malo dijete, to je jako rijetko...mi imamo djecu ali stariju od 10-12 godina ali romske nacionalnosti..zatim u drugom vecem me doticna gospodja otpilila brzinom svjetlosti...kao ako mi imamo dijete tada zovemo parove koji su usli u uzi krug, a vasa je molba ionako prefriska da biste usli u taj krug-nije me pitala ni ime ni prezime pa ko zna da li je uopce procitala molbu, jer da ima parova koji cekaju po 2-3 godine i oni imaju prednost...*[/i_]...a ja rekoh da ima mozda boljih i losijih uvjeta za dijete, svatko je ipak mozda specifican na svoji nacin... a onda ce ona tada..pa u principu svi su uvjeti jedanki i svatko misli da je njegova molba najbolja..i tada muk u smislu daj mi se vec jednom skini..._mozda ocekujem previse, ne znam..tj znam da ima puno parova koji mozda imaju i bolje uvjete od nas...vise ne kuzim sta je bitno a sta ne bitno i sta bi uopce i kako trebalo pristupiti..sta je njima najbitnije za dijete? da li to znaci da moram cekati da prodje barem 2-3 ili 6 mjeseci od slanja molbe...jer se ipak gleda nekakva lista?koji je vas savjet po vasem iskustvu?
a sto se djecjih domova tice, da li znate mozda da li djecu iz nekih manjih centara npr. bebe ili starije salju u neki veci grad, dom ili oni ostanu uvijek nadlezni centru odakle su i bioloski roditelji? pitam jer su mi u jednom centru rekli da imaju mladju djecicu ali da nisu u postupku, da su u drugom gradu u domu ali da ce biti vracena svojim bio roditeljima...
 i tako nastavak poziva drugi tjedan.... e da by the way... danas me zvala ravnateljica naseg maticnog centra koja je ujedno i socijana radnica da u pon. u 8h MM i ja dodjemo kod nje na upoznavanje i razgovor...pusa svima  :Kiss:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Bitno je to da budeš strpljiva i čekaš svoj sretan dan. Svi smo mi prolazili i prolazimo kroz isto. Sa mnom npr. većina uopće ne želi razgovarati čim spomenem da imam dijete. Ali, s nekima sam ipak ostvarila dobar kontakt. Posrećit će se jednom.

----------


## pahuljičica

> Bitno je to da budeš strpljiva i čekaš svoj sretan dan. Svi smo mi prolazili i prolazimo kroz isto. Sa mnom npr. većina uopće ne želi razgovarati čim spomenem da imam dijete. Ali, s nekima sam ipak ostvarila dobar kontakt. Posrećit će se jednom.


Zdenka   :Heart:  je sve rekla, ja ću samo dodati * imaj strpljenja i naravno budi uporna    ( ne obaziri se puno na ove neljubazne tete jer takvih ima puuno i još dugo ćeš ih morat trpiti....)....ja sam otupila na njih  :Aparatic:  
Svima vam želim sreću........  :Love:

----------


## otocanka

Zdenka ti je rekla ono najbitnije   :Love:  

Što se domova tiče, nema svaki grad u Hr svoj dom. Ustvari postoji nekih 20-ak domova. Većina ih je prema dobi djeteta (npr. u domu u Nazorovoj su samo predškolska djeca, u Laduču su djeca koja idu u osnovnu školu, ... ). A pokušavaju i smještati djecu što bliže CZSS-u pod koji djeca spadaju jer soc. radnici trebaju provoditi nadzor nad njima.

Nadležnost centara meni i dalje nije jasna jer znam za razne slučajeve, pa radije ne bih komentirala.

Držim palčeve da što prije jedan od tih poziva urodi plodom   :Heart:

----------


## ivančica15

samo da i ja potvrdim da zdenka ti je sve rekla treba puno strpljenja ima ljubaznih i manje ljubaznih tako da te to ne izbaci iz takta samo ti zovi poznanica mi je posvojila dijete od dvije godine samo tri mjeseca od slanja molbi pogodila srećom centar koji je imao dijete i  koje je trebalo ići na posvojenje i u momentu kad je ona zvala tražili su molbe koje bi po njihovom bile najbolje i tako su i njezinu izvukli malo se ona potrudila tako da ih je zvala skoro svaki drugi dan i bila im je "dosadna" još je rekla znam da sam vam dosadna ali ja sam jako uporna na kraju kada su njih odabrali za roditelje rekli su im da su bili toliko uporni da im nisu imali srca reći ne ta priča je slična mojoj samo ja sam čekala godinu dana od slanja molbi do posvojenja zato samo naprijed
oprostite na greškama u pisanju malo sam umorna

----------


## ENI_MIA

Jutric svima..evo i mene mal o da se javim...recimo da imam i nemam novosti... u pon smo obavili prvi razgovor sa socijalnom radnicom..u pocetku malo trema jer je djelovala dosta strogo kao na nekom ispitivanju ali kasnije je bilo sve ok...uglavnom dr. tjedan ce doci kod nas doma ... jucer sam malo zvala po centrima..negdje imaju samo stariju djecu...3 curice od 9,11 i 12 godina, zatim deckica od 6 godina...a ima i jedna curica u jednom centru, stara 10 mjeseci koja ce iduci mjesec imati gotove papire najvjerojatnije, ali ima jedna stvar...mama je romkinja a tata ne...navodno da ima vec 7 zainteresiranih parova... i ja sam se dvoumila da li se predbiljeziti..ali ipak jesam...sta vi mislite o tome..naravno ne vjerujem da ce nas izaabrati buduci da ima onih koji su se prije nas predbilježili...ali predrasude uvijek postoje...da li npr. slici vise na mamu ili na tatu..nisam rasista, dapace, ali okolina nazalost i okruzenje u kojem zivimo ko zna da li bi prihvatilo... :/ sta vi mislite o tome?   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ivančica15

i tebi bok,
imaš dolje temu posvojenje romskog djeteta ja ti ne znam staviti link desetak tema prije tebe pa si malo pročitaj 
nije ti bitno naše mišljene nego ono što ti je u   :Heart:   i kako se bi ti znala nositi sa okolinom    :Evil or Very Mad:   imaš jednu lijepu priču mame koja je posvojila malu romsku curicu ali vjeruj mi imaš različitih ljudi koji reagiraju dosta meni čudno na posvojenje djeteta bilo kojeg podrijekla tako da na to ne treba obraćati pažnju.

----------


## ENI_MIA

evo mene opet, thanks na odg...ima jos jedna problemciic...saznali smo za jos jednu curicu, godinu dana...majka navodno da ima dusevnu bolest..a curica je premala da bi se nesto utvrdilo-valjda...sad smo u nedoumici..ako naslijedi tu bolest? da li imatre takvog iskustva?moze i pp...thanks   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Eni Mia, ovisi koju dusevnu bolest, nisu sve dusevne bolesti naslijedne.

----------


## pahuljičica

slažem se sa inom33....  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Hy curke...evo da se malo kratko javim... malo prije me nazvala soc. radnica da će u srijedu doći napokon kod nas u obilazak kuće.... :D  :D  :D  :D ....
i tada bi to bilo gotovo što se obrade tiče..jooooj samo da sve prođe kako treba i da bude sve ok...   :Love:  
 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## Vlvl

Sve će bit ok, ne brini.   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Evo i mene...uhhh, napokon je prosao i danasnji dan...soc. radnica i psihologica su bile kod nas u obilasku kuce...sve je super proslo i obrada je napokon gotova  :D  sad jos samo da posalju obradu u centre koji su je i trazili, kaze mi da su to za sada cetiri centra...i to je to...sad se samo trebamo naoruzati strpljenjem da hrabro koracamo naprijed ka cilju...   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   pusice svima   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Super  :Smile: !

----------


## otocanka

ENI_MIA  :D !



Moram malo oftopičarit   :Grin:  
Zdenka, avatar ti je preeeeedivan   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Moram malo oftopičarit   
> Zdenka, avatar ti je preeeeedivan


Cure, ja ću se totalno umislit.   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

> Cure, ja ću se totalno umislit.


Imaš i zakaj..  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, ja ću se totalno umislit.  
> 
> 
> Imaš i zakaj..


Imaš bome i ti, znaš to.   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Sanja74, i ja to cijelo vrijeme mislim odkad je Zdenka2 promijenila avatar   :Heart: !

----------


## ms. ivy

zdenka, a zašto lijepo ne odeš na predstavljanja da te ne moramo loviti po tuđim topicima   :Razz:  kad se želimo diviti tvojem prekrasnom dečku! divan je.   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenka, a zašto lijepo ne odeš na predstavljanja da te ne moramo loviti po tuđim topicima   kad se želimo diviti tvojem prekrasnom dečku! divan je.


Znaš kaj, trebalo mi je godinu i pol da ga uopće stavim u avatar i, koliko god mi je lijepo gledati njegovo ličeko uz moje postove, svaki dan mislim da vratim nešto neutralno. To je nešto u meni, ne mogu si pomoć, tako da albumi na predstavljanjima naprosto nisu za mene.

----------


## ms. ivy

razumijem  :Smile: , ali shvati i ti da je forum kolektivno pao na guzu kad smo uz sve prekrasne stvari koje si napisala o marinu vidjeli i prekrasno lišce.

----------


## ENI_MIA

Slažem se s  ostalima Zdenka2, tvoj malecni je presladak  :Heart:  ... čestitam   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

Zdenka, sin ti je divan  :Heart:

----------


## sagres

Bok društvo!

Ubit će me ova vručina! Ništa mi se neda, zovem centre, nigdje ništa, ni tračak nade. Možda samo takav dan,ali kad se sjetim da su godišnji na vratima još me više deprimira pomisao da se vjerojatno ništa neće niti mjenjati do jeseni.
Nego da ja vas nešto pitam vezano uz ove pozive koje sam jučer i danas obavila. U par centara, uglavnom oni koji nikad nemaju ništa i nisu imali dugo vremena posvojenje, savjetuju da zovem i informiram se u dječjim domovima jer su oni na izvoru informacija. Sad meni nije najbistrije u glavi  :? , da li je to ok ? Ako je, kakva su vaša iskustva? Što se tiće iskustava rekla kazala,od prijatelja prijatelji ...... čula sam svašta......zvati-ne zvati!!??
Zanima me da li vi zovete domove ( Nazorova,Klasje....)? Koga tražite za razgovor?
Dosta sam vas udavila za sada!
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam u potrazi za drugim djetetom zvala domove, to nije dobro završilo i više to ne radim.

----------


## ivančica15

ja sam osobno otišla u Nazorovu i razgovarala sa socijalnom radnicom koja mi je dala imena centara koja bi u dogledno vrijeme mogla imati djecu za posvojenje ali to se sve odvijalo prije kojih pet godina pa ne znam sadašnja iskustva

----------


## čokolada

Da, to obično kažu uglavnom oni centri u kojima godinama/desetljećima nije bilo posvojenja. Nisam sigurna da li su uvjereni u korist tih poziva ili samo žele posvojitelja skinuti s telefona.
Doduše, socijalna radnica koja je vršila našu obradu savjetovala nam je upravo to - nazivanje, posjećivanje, "gnjavljenje" domova, ali nikad nisam shvatila poantu...što? dođemo gore i kažemo - mi bi dijete , imajte nas na umu, ili kako? 
Nama je desetak centara znalo reći: imat ćemo "nešto" za mjesec, dva , tri, pa nazovite.

----------


## sagres

Bila sam i ja u Nazorovoj,ragovarala sa soc.radnicom i dala mi je par centara  koji bi mogli imati nešto,ali kad sam kontaktirala jedan od njih rekao je da gdje piše da sam ja na redu za posvojenje baš te djece što je zvučalo dosta grubo i deprimirajuće, a u drugom mi je rečeno da dotična gospođa iz Nazorove zna onda nešto više od njih samih,dosta ružnim tonom i dozom ironije u glasu. Čini mi se da to i nije baš najsretnije rješenje. Baš me muče ista ona pitanja koja si je postavljala svojevremeno i Čokolada. 

Bilo je nekih centara koji su spomenuli da će nešto biti kroz neko vrijeme, ali uglavnom po dvoje troje koji će ići zajedno jer su braća ili sestre. MM i ja smo za to,ali možda ne još sada jer još uvijek pokušavam zatrudniti,tješim se ako je uspjelo jednom možda mi se posreći ponovno. Mislim da bi nam u takvoj situaciji bilo lakše sa jednim djetetom, ako bi trudnoća bila ne školska. 
Nadamo se da ćemo uspijeti u oba smjera doći do cilja i voljeti naše male anđele.Što god da se prije dogodi dat će nam dodatnu snagu da se izborimo za ono što će se nešto kasnije ostvariti. Moram biti optimista, nema mi druge.

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Naklon:  Evo i mene malo nakon dugo vremena....  :Klap:  nista novog nema kod nas...osim sto smo bili na jednom razgovoru ali nažalost nismo prosli  pa eto idemo dalje u nove pobjede...  :D 
buduci da je vrijeme godišnjih odmora, po centrima nema ništa novog... 8) pa do slijedećeg javljanja... curke uživajte mi gdje god bile...  :Teletubbies:  
pusice sa kvarnera od nas   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:   :k

----------


## ina33

Eni Mia, puno sreće! Je, izgleda godišnji, kod nas nema ništa još na onu predanu molbu - nisu nas zvali ni za razgovor... Pasalo nam je, iskreno, jer smo bili u kupaonskim radovima 4 tjedna, ali nadamo se da će sad to krenuti, krajem 8.-ga ili početkom 9.-ga...

----------


## ENI_MIA

thanks ina33 na javljanju...ne kužim a gdje ste predali molbu u matični centar za obradu ili ste poslali molbe u ostale centre po hrv?   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ne, mi predali u ZG-u g. Szabou - zamolbu za obradu. Rečeno nam je da to u ZG-u šljaka tako da se to šalje u naš centar za sr - Novi ZG i da će nas oni zvati za obradu. Predali smo krajem 5.-ga, vjerojatno nas u Novom ZG-u ima puno ili su počeli godišnji... Ne znam.

----------


## ENI_MIA

inače sada ti szabo više ne radi na odjelu u centru za posvojenja, već ti ima jedna nova Gospođa Jadranka...savjetovala bi ti da nazoveš, da ih podsjetiš...nas su zvali nakon mjesec i nešto nakon što smo predali molbu za obradu, s tim da sam ih ja nazvala da li su dobili itd...čuj ništa ne možeš izgbubiti već samo dobiti...znam da sad u centrima ima malo ljudi kao i svugdje jer su go...ali na taj način pokazat ćeš da si zainteresirana...   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Baš ti hvala! Od sutra smo na GO-u, ali ćemo je nazvati! Jesu li to isti oni brojevi kao od g. Szabe (bio je natuknuo da neće to više raditi, ali nam je još zaprimio molbu, pogledao i rekao da je sve OK). Ajde please ppaj brojeve, ako nisu isti.

----------


## ENI_MIA

brojevi su ti uvijek isti...ja sam zvala preko centrale i tražila da me prespoje...  :Wink:  eto pa sretno   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

*ina33* gđa koja vodi Kumičićevu tj CZSS Zagreb zove se Jadranka Golac. Njen direktan br. je 01/4550-907.
Sretno...  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> sim sto smo bili na jednom razgovoru ali nažalost nismo prosli  pa eto idemo dalje u nove pobjede...  :D 
>  :k


ENI_MIA žao mi je   :Wink:  ne gubi nadu........ jedna (ili dvije) male srećice čekaju na vas....glavu gore...idemo dalje...  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ENI_MIA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sim sto smo bili na jednom razgovoru ali nažalost nismo prosli  pa eto idemo dalje u nove pobjede...  :D 
>  :k
> 
> 
> ENI_MIA žao mi je   ne gubi nadu........ jedna (ili dvije) male srećice čekaju na vas....glavu gore...idemo dalje...


  :Heart:  -vrijeme je za nove pobjede- :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

* -vrijeme je za nove pobjede-* 
potpisujem tata   :Heart:  
ljubi maloga miša...  :Kiss:  i vama naravno veliki ljubac   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Držite se!

----------


## leonessa

ENI MIA pozdrav i od mene, stvari ce se sigurno i tebi u jednom trenutku posloziti   :Heart:  . U nekom od postova spomenula si posvajanje djece iz Ukrajine, dali imas kakvih dalje informacija o tome? Ima li uopce ikakvih mogucnosti za nas iz Hr da posvojimo dijete iz vani? Znam da se o tome nesto vec pisalo ali mozda postoje kakve svjeze informacije.

----------


## ENI_MIA

..da malo osvježim post..za sada nema još ništa novoga kod nas...čekamo da nam napokon zasja naše sunce...  :Saint:

----------


## pahuljičica

> ..da malo osvježim post..za sada nema još ništa novoga kod nas...čekamo da nam napokon zasja naše sunce...


ENI_MIA  :Heart:  ...kad se najmanje budeš nadala, "sunce" će te "zagrliti" svojim zrakaka  :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Drage moje forumasice....  :Saint:  ...ne zelim previse ici u detalje zbog diskrecije cjelog slucaja, ali radi se o slijedecem...predlozeno je nama i jos nekolicini potencijalnih posvojitelja da polozimo tecaj za udomitelje, tako da beba koja jos nije rodjena a trebala bi biti za koji mjesec, odmah iz rodilista dodje u udomiteljsku obitelj, koja bi kasnije nakon 6 tjedana ako se majka ne predomisli, postala i posvojiteljska, znaci samo pravno rjesena... e sad, oni ce jos izmedju potencijalnih posvojitelja  koji pristanu da postanu udomitelji navodno odabrati one prave... 8)  buduci da ja prvi put cujem za ovako nesto, pitam Vas sto Vi kao zene sa iskustvom mislite o tome... :? Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima...
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

To je poprilično veliki zahtjev, jer posvojitelji žele posvojenje, a ne udomljenje. Ipak, taj njihov zahtjev ima u sebi dobru namjeru, a to je da dijete od prvog dana raste u najboljem okruženju i da ne mora ići u dom za djecu. Oni koji su spremni na takav korak očito su oni koji jako žele to dijete, dakle kroz to se ispituje i motivacija posvojitelja. Međutim, tu se krije rizik, a to je da se biološka majka može predomisliti do trećeg mjeseca djetetova života, a tada udomitelji nemaju nikakvih prava. Ako ste ti i TM spremni prihvatiti taj rizik i ići dalje ako se tako nešto dogodi, pristanite na tečaj. Dodatna edukacija u svakom slučaju ne škodi, a možda se možete bitno približiti roditeljstvu.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> To je poprilično veliki zahtjev, jer posvojitelji žele posvojenje, a ne udomljenje. Ipak, taj njihov zahtjev ima u sebi dobru namjeru, a to je da dijete od prvog dana raste u najboljem okruženju i da ne mora ići u dom za djecu. Oni koji su spremni na takav korak očito su oni koji jako žele to dijete, dakle kroz to se ispituje i motivacija posvojitelja. Međutim, tu se krije rizik, a to je da se biološka majka može predomisliti do trećeg mjeseca djetetova života, a tada udomitelji nemaju nikakvih prava. Ako ste ti i TM spremni prihvatiti taj rizik i ići dalje ako se tako nešto dogodi, pristanite na tečaj. Dodatna edukacija u svakom slučaju ne škodi, a možda se možete bitno približiti roditeljstvu.


slažem se sa Zdenkom2  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Hvala puno zdenki2 i tati na podršci i savjetima...odlučili smo da idemo dalje...pokušati ćemo..u svakom slučaju vjerujem da ne može škoditi, a možda se tako i neka  druga vrata otvore, sličan slučaj...tko zna? uglavnom sam javila danas da smo za, a oni će još od nas koji smo prihvatili izabrati par koji im najviše odgovara kad dobimo dozvolu...a ako ne dobijemo dijete, biti će nam jedno iskustvo više...  :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Sretno Eni_Mia   :Love:

----------


## Mariela

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Eni_Mia, sretno!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Hvala puno zdenki2 i tati na podršci i savjetima...odlučili smo da idemo dalje...pokušati ćemo..u svakom slučaju vjerujem da ne može škoditi, a možda se tako i neka  druga vrata otvore, sličan slučaj...tko zna? uglavnom sam javila danas da smo za, a oni će još od nas koji smo prihvatili izabrati par koji im najviše odgovara kad dobimo dozvolu...a ako ne dobijemo dijete, biti će nam jedno iskustvo više...


kako vi napredujete? Ima li novosti  :Wink:  ?

----------


## ENI_MIA

tata hvala ti na pitanju...za sada jos nema niceg novog...osim sta je za dijete za koje sam zadnji put pisala,  na kraju odluceno da tecaj za udomitelje vise nije potreban...tako da sad smo na cekanju...ako bude nekih drugih lijepih novosti, svakako cu vam javiti....  :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Samo naprijed, sretno!

----------


## pahuljičica

ENI_MIA svu sreću svijeta ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

hvala pahuljicice  :Kiss:   tebi takodjer svu srecu svijeta zelim i da sto prije postanes mama jednom malom andjelu   :Saint:  
 :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> tata hvala ti na pitanju...za sada jos nema niceg novog...osim sta je za dijete za koje sam zadnji put pisala,  na kraju odluceno da tecaj za udomitelje vise nije potreban...tako da sad smo na cekanju...ako bude nekih drugih lijepih novosti, svakako cu vam javiti....


pa to je lijepa vijest, držat ćemo vam srećice da uspijete u ovom postupku  :Saint:

----------


## ENI_MIA

hvala tatice..  :Love:  najnovija vijest je da su nas zvali da dodjemo u centar na razgovor...  :D  :D  :D 
...o detaljima cu Vas na vrijeme obavijestiti...   :Sing:  
 :Kiss:  
a kako tvoj maleni...  :Saint:  ...pisi nam malo...pusek veliki svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mareena

:D Sretno na razgovoru!

----------


## leonessa

Sretno !!!

----------


## Zdenka2

[quote="ENI_MIA"]hvala tatice..  :Love:  najnovija vijest je da su nas zvali da dodjemo u centar na razgovor...  :D  :D  :D 
quote]

Sretno!  :D

----------


## malezija

Sretno!!

----------


## pahuljičica

ajme pa to je divno.......SRETNO  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Eni Mia, držimo fige.    :Smile:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ENI_MIA želim ti puno sreće, samo hrabro i na razgovoru budite ono što jeste.  :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Pozdrav svima...eto da Vam se malo javim...jucer smo bili na razgovoru u centru, proslo je sve ok, bile su dvije tete...u pocetku su bile malo suzdrzane, kasnije smo se svi malo opustili...opceniti moj dojam je da nekako izmedju redova sam po mojoj zenskoj intuiciji uspjela dokuciti da nemamo sanse, a MM kaze da smo dali sve od sebe tj bili smo ono sto jesmo, pa sad ako je sudjeno bit ce, a ako ne idemo dalje...inace, vec smo peti par ovaj tjedan koji je bio kod njih i jos jedan dolazi u ponedjeljak...uglavnom drugi tjedan ce obavjestiti o njihovoj konacnoj odluci...  :Saint:  
 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Držim vam fige. Naravno, ako je pet parova u igri teško je prognozirati kakva će biti odluka, ali ti želim reći da je moj osjećaj nakon razgovora bio isti kao tvoj, a kod MM isti kao kod TM. MM je pogodio...

----------


## mareena

Držim fige. Ovo  :Cekam:  je najgore.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> pa sad ako je sudjeno bit ce,


  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Kao i obećano javljam se, ali nažalost sa lošim vjestima...javili su nam iz centra da nismo prošli...izabrali su mlađi par od nas i koji nešto duže čeka...iako nisam prema razgovoru očekivala previše...ipak ne mogu reći da me nije pogodila ta vijest, jer ipak u dubini duše, čovjek se uvijek nada da će ipak presuditi u njegovu korist...  :Saint:  
I sada, idemo dalje u nove pobjede...šmrc   :Crying or Very sad:  
Može jedno pitanje, na koliko razgovora ste Vi bile prije nego ste ostvarile posvojenje i koliko ste čekale? Znam da je svaki slučaj individualan sam za sebe, ali eto čisto me zanima da vidim Vaša iskustva   :Love:  Hvala i lijep pozdrav od nas tužnih...  :Sad:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Kao i obećano javljam se, ali nažalost sa lošim vjestima...javili su nam iz centra da nismo prošli...izabrali su mlađi par od nas i koji nešto duže čeka...iako nisam prema razgovoru očekivala previše...ipak ne mogu reći da me nije pogodila ta vijest, jer ipak u dubini duše, čovjek se uvijek nada da će ipak presuditi u njegovu korist...  :Saint:  
I sada, idemo dalje u nove pobjede...šmrc   :Crying or Very sad:  
Može jedno pitanje, na koliko razgovora ste Vi bile prije nego ste ostvarile posvojenje i koliko ste čekale? Znam da je svaki slučaj individualan sam za sebe, ali eto čisto me zanima da vidim Vaša iskustva   :Love:  Hvala i lijep pozdrav od nas tužnih...  :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Žao mi je Eni Mia, bit će bolje drugi put. Mi smo izvisili dva puta prije B.

----------


## babysoft

ENI_MIA da te utješim, nisi jedina koja je dobila lošu vijest jer su i nama također javili da nismo prošli, a po tvom pisanju čini mi se da je isti centar u pitanju gdje smo i mi bili...samo sam ti htjela reći da ne kloneš duhom i da budeš uporna i dalje u svojim željama i ciljevima...ne odustaj...  :Kiss:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Babysoft, drži se i ti i dalje!

----------


## lexy

Babysoft, ENI_MIA sorry na lošim vijestima, glavu gore, doći će i taj dan kad ćete nam se javiti sa najsretnijim vijestima.

----------


## Mariela

ENI MIA, babysoft jako mi je žao, ali već i ulazak u uži izbor nešto govori. Puno sreće drugi put. Mi smo prije dječaka bili u užem izboru za jednu bebu.

----------


## malezija

ENI_MIA i babysoft jako mi je žao.  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Vrlo brzo ćemo se mi ćekalice dopisivati kakve pelene koristimo  :Grin:  .
držite se  :Heart:  .

----------


## leonessa

> ENI_MIA i babysoft jako mi je žao.  . 
> Vrlo brzo ćemo se mi ćekalice dopisivati kakve pelene koristimo  .


Cure svima vam želim što prije   :Saint:  .

----------


## camel

> ENI MIA, babysoft jako mi je žao, ali već i ulazak u uži izbor nešto govori.


slažem se s marielom.
vrlo je vjerojatno da će vas u tom centru ponovo uzeti u obzir čim se pojavi novo dijete spremno za posvojenje.
do tada   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Tako je kod nas bilo: B. smo dobili u centru gdje su nas prije odbili.

----------


## mareena

ENI_MIA, babysoft, žao mi je. Ipak, to što ste ušle u uži izbor znači da ste im zanimljivi. Želim vam da uspijete sljedeći put.

----------


## rada km

Veliki pozdrav svim clanicama.Prvo ja sam nova i drago mi je sto sam uspela da se registrujem.Vase price su vrlo dirljive a podrska koju pruzate je naprosto predivna.Malo mi treba vremena da se snadjem jer sam veoma zbunjena ali nadam se da ce te mi pomoci u tome. :)  :)  :) [/quote]

----------


## Gost

Jao i mene je toga strah

----------


## rada km

Nemoj da te bude strah sve se moze nauciti kada se hoce.Malo citas,pa vidis druge primere,pa neko ti i pomogne i na kraju uspes.Evi i ja nisam znala da postavim smajlija ali snaci cu se.

----------


## UmaBg

@rada km
Dobro dosla, naucices da postalvljas smajlije i jos mnogo toga na ovom forumu   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Eni_Mia i babysoft jako mi je žao zbog vas,no cure su vas dobro savjetovale i velika je mogućnost da kad će centar ponovno imati posvojenje da baš vi budete izabrane!!!!  :Love:

----------


## Zorica

ENI_MIA i bebysoft, iskreno sam se nadala sa vama i cvrsto drzim fige da sledeci poziv bude onaj pravi  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

> ENI_MIA, babysoft, žao mi je. Ipak, to što ste ušle u uži izbor znači da ste im zanimljivi. Želim vam da uspijete sljedeći put.


cure držite se i samo hrabro naprijed   :Love:

----------


## Gost

Samo hrabro   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

Eni-mia  ima li novosti?  :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Nakon nekog vremena, evo i mene opet na ovim stranicama...  :Love:  za sada kod nas nema još konkretnih novosti što se tiče posvojenja, ali u ponedjeljak idemo na razgovor za jednog limača  :Love:  ...pa eto...cure šaljite pozitivne vibre...ne nadamo se previše...ali opet u dubini duše nada postoji...  :Saint:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Nakon nekog vremena, evo i mene opet na ovim stranicama...  :Love:  za sada kod nas nema još konkretnih novosti što se tiče posvojenja, ali u ponedjeljak idemo na razgovor za jednog limača  :Love:  ...pa eto...cure šaljite pozitivne vibre...ne nadamo se previše...ali opet u dubini duše nada postoji...  :Saint:  
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

:D sretno....  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zorica

viiiiiiiiiiiibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Sretno Eni_Mia ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Javi nam se sa ljepim vjestima  :Love:

----------


## Zorica

> Javi nam se sa ljepim vjestima


X

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> kbegicsi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Javi nam se sa ljepim vjestima 
> 
> 
> X


XY  :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Saint:  evo i mene...nisam stigla sinoc do kompjutera, kasno smo se vratili doma...uglavnom za sada ne znam sta bi Vam konkretno rekla...bili na razgovoru, saznali sve sto nam treba...jedino sto nismo znali je to da limac ima neka ostecenja-nisu htjeli nista reci preko tel. tako da smo malko bili razocarani jer naravno svi mi zelimo zdravu djecu, i svaka cast onim roditeljima koji prihvate  djete sa odredjenim ostecenjima, bilo blazim ili tezim..ali nekako mi za sada se ne bi mogli sa tim tezim ostecenjima nositi...iako se tu ne radi o tezim ostecenjima, ali buduci da limac ima tek manje od godinu dana, tesko je bilo sta predvidjeti..moze sve proci dobro a moze i lose...uglavnom konzultirati cemo se sa adekvatnim strucnjacima, sad imamo dijagnoze pa cemo vidjeti sta cemo dalje jer moramo im javiti da li pristajemo ili ne...
e pa sad cure, ni ja ni MM nismo pametni u biti...jer srce vuce da pristanemo, jer sve je jedan veliki rizik u zivotu, a opet bojimo se eventualnih trajnih posljedica s kojima se ne bi mogli nositi......   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## sandra14

Naša dijagnoza je bila da se radi o blažoj mentalnoj retardaciji (mogućoj sljepoći) donešena bez pravilne opservacije, bez stručnjaka, više rekla kazala.(ali napisana na službenom izvješću SR)

Danas 11 godina kasnije mogu ti reći da imam pametno, lijepo i nadasve zdravo dijete i ne volim ju ni manje, ni više nego da je bilo drugačije.

Tu odluku moraš prelomiti u sebi, a ja ti mogu tek prišapnuti da LJUBAV čuda stvara, i izliječi razne bolesti.  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Tu odluku moraš prelomiti u sebi, a ja ti mogu tek prišapnuti da LJUBAV čuda stvara, i izliječi razne bolesti.


Potpis   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

> ...uglavnom konzultirati cemo se sa adekvatnim strucnjacima, sad imamo dijagnoze pa cemo vidjeti sta cemo dalje jer moramo im javiti da li pristajemo ili ne...
> e pa sad cure, ni ja ni MM nismo pametni u biti...jer srce vuce da pristanemo, jer sve je jedan veliki rizik u zivotu, a opet bojimo se eventualnih trajnih posljedica s kojima se ne bi mogli nositi......


Zatražite mišljenje stručnjaka. Provjerite tko je, gdje i kada postavio dijagnozu. Znalo se događati da domska djeca uopće nisu adekvatno pregledana.

Sigurna sam da će vam biti teško donijeti odluku. Suosjećam s vama.

Potpisujem Sandru 14   :Heart:  .

----------


## pahuljičica

svakako potražite mišljenja stručnjaka, pa na temelju njihove dijagnoze donesite svoju odluku...
A mi se zajedno s vama nadamo najboljem  :Saint:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> svakako potražite mišljenja stručnjaka, pa na temelju njihove dijagnoze donesite svoju odluku...
> A mi se zajedno s vama nadamo najboljem


i kakav je ishod? Jeste se konzultirali, donijeli odluku?  :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

...evo da Vam se javim, na kraju smo ipak odustali po savjetu pedijatra rečeno nam je da će se jako teško nešto promjeniti u kasnijoj dobi i da ako se ne bi mogli s tim nositi da je tada bolje da bude u prikladnoj ustanovi ...tako da za sada smo odlučili još pričekati... 
inače javili su nam se isto iz jednog centra ali su starija djeca u pitanju...i to dosta...nismo nikad razmišljali o starijoj djeci...ali eto kako je već godinu dana da smo u postupku a ništa nismo ostvarili, možda smo čak pomislili da bi ne bi ni to bila loša varijanta...po Vašem iskustvu šta sam tu pročitala, iskustva su više nego super...ali eto moramo još dobro dobro razmisliti...eto toliko za sada...   :Love:

----------


## Gost

:Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Eni_Mia, razumijem potrebu da promišljate. Od srca vam želim da donesete najbolju odluku.   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> . 
> inače javili su nam se isto iz jednog centra ali su starija djeca u pitanju...i to dosta...nismo nikad razmišljali o starijoj djeci...ali eto kako je već godinu dana da smo u postupku a ništa nismo ostvarili, možda smo čak pomislili da bi ne bi ni to bila loša varijanta...po Vašem iskustvu šta sam tu pročitala, iskustva su više nego super...ali eto moramo još dobro dobro razmisliti...eto toliko za sada...


 :D držimo fige da jedan mališa uskoro skakuče po vašem domu :D

----------


## ina33

Sretno!

----------


## Gost

Samo hrabro  i mi smo posvojili starije djete i nikada nismo požalili   :Love:

----------


## Monia

Lijepi pozdrav svima! 
Nova sam, danas sam se učlanila, no već neko vrijeme  čitam Vaše postove. Vaše priče su me znale rasplakati kao malo dijete, a istovremeno mi je bilo tako toplo oko srca.
Još kada sam bila klinka imala sam želju jednoga dana (kada odrastem) posvojiti dijete. Moji roditelji su htjeli posvojiti dijete, iako su imali nas troje biološke djece, no onda je došao rat...pa su godine prošle i to im se nije ostvarilo.  Meni je ostala u srcu želja da nekom djetetu jednoga dana pružim ljubav i dom, sve ono što svako dijete na ovom ludom, ali našem svijetu zaslužuje. Zapravo pružiti djetetu sve što sam imala i sama, a i više od toga. Pritom mislim prvenstveno na ljubav, pažnju, podršku i osjećaj pripadnosti. Sjećam se kako sam kao malena djevojčica znala razmišljati o djeci koja su u domovima i koja željno čekaju imati svoje roditelje...
Dragi i ja do kraja ove godine planiramo riješimo svoj krov nad glavom (trenutno smo podstanari), pa kada budemo već blizu rješenja svoga doma, planiramo krenuti u proces posvajanja. A vidim kako ću ovdje imati puno podrške i savjeta! 
 :D

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Monia!   :Love:

----------


## Monia

Za početak, zanima me hoće li biti problem to što još nemamo biološko dijete, mislim imamo u planu imati i biološko dijete, ali eto htjeli bismo prvo usvojiti jedno djetešce. Jel to minus za nas? I ako je, zašto je? 
Molim da mi odgovore samo oni koji 100% znaju o tome. Hvala puno!

----------


## Monia

> Dobrodošla, Monia!


Hvala!!  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Nije nikakav problem dapače to je u zakonu plus , jer preferiraju dati djete na posvajanje paru koji još nema djece   :Love:   sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Monia

kbegicsi hvala puno na odgovoru! Veseli me što je tako!
Čitala sam puno što ste pisali o posvajanju, no nigdje nisam pronašla nešto što me zanima... Dakle, gledaju li centri na to da slučajno ne daju na posvajanje dijete u isti grad iz kojeg su inače i biološki roditelji ili to nema veze?

----------


## čokolada

Monia, tu nema pravila, svaki centar ima svoju "politiku". Tamo gdje smo mi posvojili rekli su da paze na to, a s druge strane znam par koji živi u istom (ne prevelikom) mjestu gdje i djetetova biološka majka.

Ista stvar je i s gledanjem na mogućnost imanja biološke djece - netko će vam možda to uzeti kao minus, a kod drugog će proizvesti pozitivan efekt. Nas su dosta propitivali o razlozima neplodnosti te bili "zadovoljni" mojom (tada još definitivnom   :Grin:  ) dijagnozom.

----------


## Zdenka2

Monia, dobrodošla! Moje iskustvo je takvo da centri pretežno nastoje djecu dati izvan mjesta u kojem borave biološki roditelji i rođaci, pogotovo ako je mjesto malo. Kad smo posjećivali našu B. čak su nas zamolili da s njom ne šećemo po tom mjestu nego da se odvezemo u drugi grad. Tako čine da bi izbjegli neke slučajne kontakte i probleme koji bi iz toga mogli iskrsnuti.

Inače, neki centri vole dati djecu "svojim" posvojiteljima, onima iz blizine. To je pogotovo primjetno u Istri; moglo bi se reći da se tamo vodi svjesna politika da ono malo djece što imaju za posvojenje ostane u Istri. I u nekim drugim centrima izričito su mi rekli da prvenstveno uzimaju u obzir parove iz bliže okolice, a tek potom ostale.

----------


## Monia

Hvala vam na odgovorima!

----------


## ENI_MIA

Evo i nas  nakon dugo vremena...nema još ništa konkretno novog, ali pozvani smo na jedan razgovor pa eto, šaljite pozitivne vibrice..  :Smile: ))
U ponedjeljak ću Vam javiti kako je bilo...pozdrav svima ....  :Love:  
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

ENI_MIA ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  sretno

----------


## Zdenka2

Želim vam da uspijete!   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

PUNO SREĆE!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Puno sreće vam želim!   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Sretno !

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> U ponedjeljak ću Vam javiti kako je bilo...pozdrav svima ....


javi da ste postali roditelji! Želim vam da konačno uspijete!

----------


## otocanka

Pridružujem se dobrim željama!   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Nadam se da ima dobrih vijesti.   :Smile:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Evo, da Vam javim...danas su nas zvali iz centra gdje smo bili na razgovoru, da su nas odabrali za roditelje  trogodisnjeg limaca...   :D  :D :D  ne mogu Vam rjecima opisati koliko smo  sretni, iako jos uvijek ne vjerujemo da je istina, nakon toliko uspona i padova, ali eto isplatilo se   :Saint:  ... uglavnom, drugi tjedan idemo na upoznavanje sa malenim...   :Love:  
hvala svima sta ste nam slali pozitivne vibrice i hvala rodi i svima vama na pozitivnim savjetima...   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## otocanka

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  :D 

Čestitam vam od srca!   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitem :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Pišite nam novosti, jedva čekamo.

----------


## geta

:D   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## maria71

:Heart:   :D

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

ENiMia, fantastično!!! Čestitam od   :Heart:  ! Napiši koju riječ kad dođete k sebi   :Love:  .
Nadam se da se ne ljutiš što sam ti naslov topica malo uredila...da ne promakne čitateljima   :Smile:  .

----------


## Gost

Čestitamo  :D   :D

----------


## nela

Prekrasno!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Od srca vam čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## Ora

Čestitam!!!  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ZO

čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

:D  :D  :D 

Čestitam od srca.

----------


## mareena

ENI_MIA, od srca čestitam   :Heart:  !

----------


## magda_

od srca cestitam!
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, koja sreća  :D !!! Čestitam vam  :D !!!

----------


## Davor

:D

----------


## Vlvl

Super! Čestitam!  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

...Evo nas opet  :Smile: hvala svima na čestitkama   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   uglavnom, u četvrtak idemo na upoznavanje sa malenim...jedva čekamo, iako se malko i bojimo tog prvog susreta..kako će reagirati na nas, kako on izgleda...imamo 1000 i jedno pitanje...1000 i jedan strah...ali opet se nadamo da će sve proći u najboljem redu...  :Love:  
...kakva su Vaša iskustva što se tiče prvog susreta s djetetom?što ste mu donijeli, slatkiše ili kakvu igračku? 
javim Vam kako je prošao susret  :Saint:   :Love:   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Pročitaj kbegicsinu priču - kako je protekao susret i što su kupovali - tamo imaš opisano. Sretno   :Love:  !

----------


## jadranka605

čestitam od srca  :D

----------


## zhabica

cestitam od srca!  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## štrigica

sretno... najvažnije je da ponesete otvoreno srce koje očito imaš...   :Heart:  
(moram priznat da ti malo zavidim)  :Love:

----------


## Ratko

Čestitamo i mi - bravo za vas :D 

I mi smo imali strahove i pitanja kod tih prvih posjeta, ali sve to prođe (pre)brzo. Uzmite kameru ili fotača i slikajte čim više. Mi kad danas gledamo slike i snimke tih prvih dana izgleda nam kao da je prošlo 100 godina 

Samo hrabro naprijed ..... sve će biti ok   :Kiss:

----------


## la11

:D  čestitamo  ,čekamo priču kako je bilo      :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Evo da Vam se javim...susret je prosao u najboljem redu, malo nas je bilo strah, ali sve je dobro proslo...  :Love:  
kad smo dosli, docekao nas je na vratima, jedan mali deckic smedje kose sa velikim neodoljivim smedjim ocima, i sa plisanom velikom zirafom ispod ruke...tako nam je bio sladak da jednostavno nismo mogli odoljeti... vjerujem da cemo taj prizor pamtiti cijeli zivot...  :Saint:  maleni je dosta mirno dijete, tako da je bio malo suzdrzan prema nama, sto je i normalno ali to ce vjerojatno s vremenom proci...uglavnom, sad jos da prikupimo sve papire da ga mozemo definitivno dovesti doma i nasoj sreci nema kraja  :D 
slikali smo stotinu slika, tako da sada MM i ja stalno vrtimo slike, video jer bi najradje htjeli da je on sada tu sa nama...  :Love:   :Love:  
... imam jedno pitanje, buduci da je vece dijete a ja zelim ostati doma, da li znate koliko se mjeseci moze ostati doma i kolika je posvojiteljska naknada?
Hvala svima na podrsci   :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## čokolada

Za sada je posvojiteljski dopust 9 mjeseci , a naknada 1660kn jer je dijete starije od godinu dana.

----------


## ina33

Super, Eni_Mia  :D !

----------


## geta

Za smeđe okice   :Heart:

----------


## NatasaM...

:Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> MM i ja stalno vrtimo slike, video jer bi najradje htjeli da je on sada tu sa nama...


  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Zaljubljen:  skroz san se raznjezila ... 

cestitam jos jednom!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Joe

:Heart:  mene je raznježila plišana žirafa
 :D  :D i   :Love:   i za vas i za malenog

----------


## Vlvl

Jasno da je bio suzdržan, ali promijenit će se to brzo.   :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Eni, čestitam!!!!  :D   :Love:

----------


## tajchi73

čestitam  :D , i šaljem veliku pusu malom srčeku koji je uspio naći svoju mamu i tatu   :Kiss:   :Love:  . Nek vam u kuću unese veselje i sreću isto kao i vi u njegovo srce.    :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

lijepo je pratiti ovakve teme od početnih nadanja i strahova do ostvarenja sna!
čestitam i vama i malom smeđookom žirafoljupcu! :D

----------


## Ribica

Sretno s novim "bebačem"! :D  :D  :D

----------


## magda_

cestitam od sveg srca, da sto prije budete skupa!  :Heart:

----------


## ZO

ajme   :Zaljubljen:  predivno!

----------


## nela

> ... imam jedno pitanje, buduci da je vece dijete a ja zelim ostati doma, da li znate koliko se mjeseci moze ostati doma i kolika je posvojiteljska naknada?


Za dijete starosti do 12 godina može se ostati doma 270 dana, a naknada je 1663,000 kuna. 

Da što prije budete skupa  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam na prekrasnom smeđeokom anđelu.  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ENI_MIA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... imam jedno pitanje, buduci da je vece dijete a ja zelim ostati doma, da li znate koliko se mjeseci moze ostati doma i kolika je posvojiteljska naknada?
> 
> 
> Za dijete starosti do 12 godina može se ostati doma 270 dana, a naknada je 1663,000 kuna. 
> 
> Da što prije budete skupa


da se nadovežem, jel čuo netko da se porodiljski/posvojiteljski može produžiti do 12te godine?? *ima li netko detaljnije informacije?
*
eni-mia čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

Prekrasno!
Čestitam od srca i želim sve najbolje novoj obitelji!

----------


## Anci

Prekrasno!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

čestitam od srca  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## iridana2666

čestitam!!   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Čestitam   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## Lambi

čestitam  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

Dragi moji, evo samo da Vam se javim da je mali princ dosao doma u petak...iako jos nisu papiri svi rjeseni,  rjesavamo ih u hodu, buduci da su godisnji odmori  to nam bas i ne ide u prilog, ali MM i ja smo na dopustu tako da mozemo uzivati sa malenim...
uglavnom, sve u svemu, dobro je...mali se prilagodjava, ne mogu reci da ide lako..jer imam osjecaj da jedan dan idemo deset koraka naprijed a nakon dva dan imam osjecaj da idemo deset koraka natrag, ali valjda to je normalno i treba  vremena da dodje sve na svoje... mene jos ne zove mama..ponekad da a ponekad teta, a MM zove tata...
sto se tice hranjenja, sam jede, a ponekad trazi da mu se daje, jedino je kod spavanja je malo problem, jer svaki put uslijedi negodovanje, plakanje, protivljenje..ali cim legne zaspi...to ce valjda proci s vremenom..
sretni smo sto je mali napokon sa nama i da mozemo zajedno uzivati kao prava obitelj...  :Saint:  
 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## rena7

Čestitam od srca i jako se radujem zajedno sa vama.
Puse   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

> sretni smo sto je mali napokon sa nama i da mozemo zajedno uzivati kao prava obitelj...


To je najvažnije.   :Love:  Koraka naprijed i natrag će biti i dalje, imamo mi to i s malim i s velikim.  :/

----------


## Ana28

:Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

ENI_MIA di ste? Kako ide prilagodba?  :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

..evo da se javim...sve ide polako ali sigurno kako se ono kaže...već nas limač zove mama i tata...pogotovo se jako vezao za MM...   :Grin:  
uglavnom maleni je procvao u ovih mjesec dana što je kod nas, još uvijek se borimo sa spavanjem na večer, pranjem kose ( vrišti ne znam ni ja u kojem decibelu ) ali sve kroz igru i strpljenje nekako rješavamo...   :Love:  
...prihvatio je naše roditelje, i bez problema ostane kod njih na par sati ako zatreba..malo se ljuti u početku ali ga poslije prođe-kasnije kad dođemo po njega, ima fazu ljutnje jer moramo kući a on se taman zaigrao...  8) 
... što se čuvanja tiče ( nažalost ne mogu ostati kod kuće na dopustu ), odlučili smo da će po par sati biti u vrtiću a ostatak kod kuće s nonićima dok mi ne dođemo s posla...to nam je jedino muka jer znamo da bi morala ostati s njim doma barem nekoliko mjeseci, ali eto...  :Taps:   srećom je da su nam u vrtiću izašli u susret jer imaju još taman 2 slobodna mjesta...
lijep pozdrav svima@ pusa   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
 :Bye:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Krasno ih je gledati kako se oslobađaju i opuštaju...   :Smile:  
Nemoj se uzrujavat zbog posvojiteljskog, mnogi ga ne mogu iskoristit.   :Love:  I mi ćemo svega dva mjeseca ovaj put zbog raznih okolnosti. Super da ste našli mjesto u vrtiću.

----------


## mamNIKA

želim vam od srca ugodno i sretno djetinjstvo  :Heart:   :Love:  ovakve priče me dirnu u srce  :Heart:

----------


## mamNIKA

želim vam od srca ugodno i sretno djetinjstvo  :Heart:   :Love:  ovakve priče me dirnu u srce  :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> ..evo da se javim...sve ide polako ali sigurno kako se ono kaže...već nas limač zove mama i tata...pogotovo se jako vezao za MM...


  :Love:   :Saint:   :Love:

----------


## the bee

divno je znati da je još jedno dijete na ovom svijetu sada zbrinuto i da ima šanse za lijep život. svaka čast!  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

EniMia, kao ide prilagodba?   :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

..evo da Vam se malo javim...prilagodba teče u najboljem redu, maleni se već naveliko prilagodio na novu obitelj, a pogotovo na mamu i tatu   :Love:  , ali i mi na njega naravno, kao da je oduvijek sa nama... :D ...mada skoro svaki dan imamo nove zgode, nije bitno, sve su to čari roditeljstva kojeg smo toliko željeli...  :Saint:  
..inače, maleni je krenuo u vrtić, i nije bilo većih problema, u početku je odlazio na nekoliko sati, pa na poludnevni, i sad ostaje u cjelodnevnoj grupi...nažalost za njega i nas, nije moglo drukčije ispasti, ali nastojimo to vrijeme što nismo zajedno, što više nadoknaditi popodne i preko vikenda...  :Love:  
..eto toliko za sada od nas, puse svima...   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:  
 :Heart:   :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

ENI_MIA   :Love:  
Pusa limaču   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## geta

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo.  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## Gost

Prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

ENI_MIA kak je Mali  bombončić?   :Kiss:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Love:  Evo i nas nakon dugo vremena..., nas mali bomboncic se jako dobro prilagodio na nas, usao je u nas zivot kao da je oduvijek s nama, jednostavno mi smo njemu mama i tata, on je nas sin...  :Saint:  ne mozemo zamisliti vise zivot bez njega...on je ispunio sve nase zelje, nadanja i ocekivanja... veselimo se jako prvom zajednickom Bozicu, vec smo kitili bor, i nestrpljivo ocekujemo Badnjak i djeda Bozicnjaka...  :Love:  ...uglavnom presretni smo :D 
 :Kiss:  svima zelimo sretan Bozic i Novu Godinu, s nadom i zeljom svima Vama koji cekate Vase male andjele, da uskoro zagrlite svoju djecu...jer vjerujem da prije ili poslije, svi andjeli pronadju svoje roditelje...  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## we&baby

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

ENI_MIA   :Heart:  , a Malom Princu   :Kiss:

----------

